# Reconstruction of HGH



## K1 (Oct 13, 2011)

For an 10iu vial of HGH (human growth hormone), Jintropin and Generic Chinese

you add 1 ml (is=to 100iu's on a slin pin) of bacteriostatic water or the sterile solution to your vial of HGH. . You will need to provide on some kits (chinese) 
On a slin pin 1iu of reconstituted gh is 10iu's on the pin 
so if your doing 
2iu's ed.. it would be 20iu's    on the slin pin 
3iu's ed  it would be  30iu's on the slin pin  
4iu's ed  it would be  40iu's    on the slin pin 
5iu's ed. it would be  50iu's on the slin pin  
6iu's ed. it would be  60iu's    on the slin pin 

For an 18iu vial of gh,

you add 1 ml (is=to 100iu's on a slin pin) of bacteriostatic water or the solution they provide. 
on a slin pin 1iu of reconstituted gh is 5.5iu's on the pin 
so if your doing 
2iu's ed.. it would be 11iu's    on the slin pin 
3iu's ed  it would be  16.5iu's on the slin pin  
4iu's ed  it would be  22iu's    on the slin pin 
5iu's ed. it would be  27.5iu's on the slin pin  
6iu's ed. it would be  33iu's    on the slin pin 

21iu's of active GH per vial.. 


The fact is that we have 21iu's of gh in each vial... Now we also have up to 1.6mls of bacteriostatic water to use.. It's not necessary that we use it all.. 

We need to come up with a nice round number that would be easy to read and remember. 
OK If we use 105iu's of water to mix with the GH than we have a ratio of 1:5 1iu of Gh per 5 iu's of water. 

So if your doing 
2iu's ed then that's 10 on a slin pin 
3iu's ed then that's 15 on a slin pin 
4iu's ed then that's 20 on a slin pin 
5iu's ed then that's 25 on a slin pin 
6iu's ed then that's 30 on a slin pin 


and so on 

You need to know how many iu's your hgh is in powder form (before Reconstituting)


----------

